# 12V Adapter To Charge Phone?



## Rittenhouse (Dec 13, 2014)

Has anyone found or created an adapter to utilize the slide-out 12v light plug as a phone (USB) charger?

I like to charge my phone at night while reading/surfing. The 110v plug under my dining table works, but it's farther away and the cord can get bound under the bench.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

you can try to get one of those cigarette lighter adapters but in the end, I've found the best solution is a battery that is built to charge today's portable devices.


I have a few of these, but the one I like the best has two USB ports....one supports 1amp and the other does 2.1 amps. Great to charge a tablet and phone at the same time. 


Getting one of these allows you to charge the device anywhere....car...plane...train...at beach...etc.


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Rittenhouse said:


> Has anyone found or created an adapter to utilize the slide-out 12v light plug as a phone (USB) charger?
> 
> I like to charge my phone at night while reading/surfing. The 110v plug under my dining table works, but it's farther away and the cord can get bound under the bench.


I'm curious, what is a "slide out" light plug. Do you mean a typical cigarette lighter socket? If so, for only a few bucks, many retailers sell the male component with a USB port built in. I suspect you may be referring to something else.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

deepvee16 said:


> I'm curious, what is a "slide out" light plug. Do you mean a typical cigarette lighter socket? If so, for only a few bucks, many retailers sell the male component with a USB port built in. I suspect you may be referring to something else.


On the Outbacks where the bed slides out, you have to plug in a 2-pin connector (once slide is out) to get power to the lights....then you have to remember to unplug it before you slide the bed back in.

I'm guessing he wants to us that power connector to power a USB adapter.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

deepvee16 said:


> Has anyone found or created an adapter to utilize the slide-out 12v light plug as a phone (USB) charger?
> 
> I like to charge my phone at night while reading/surfing. The 110v plug under my dining table works, but it's farther away and the cord can get bound under the bench.


I'm curious, what is a "slide out" light plug. Do you mean a typical cigarette lighter socket? If so, for only a few bucks, many retailers sell the male component with a USB port built in. I suspect you may be referring to something else.
[/quote]

Also as a response to your suggestion. The 12 vdc outlet plugs in the Outbacks that most people associate with car cigarette lighters are smaller as they can not carry the current that the car cigarette lighter plug can. If you plug a typical device into it you will get it jammed and likely not be able to get it out.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

ob277rl said:


> If you have a wall fixture in your slide you might try and figure out how to permanently install one of these to supply power for your USB devices. Good Luck.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Carvans-Waterproof-Cigarette-Lighter-Charger/dp/B00LULJIW4/ref=sr_1_18?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1418866277&sr=1-18&keywords=power+socket+12v
> 
> Robert


I was looking at something similar to this but was just the power point. I actually like this one with the built in USB


----------



## Rick in Nashville (Aug 25, 2014)

I have a plug face that plugs into my 110v socket. At the top are two USB charge ports and at the bottom is a 110v A/C outlet plug. On the back is a three prong (male) plug that plugs into the socket.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

We actually installed this dual USB outlet on the outside kitchen unit. so now we can charge anything usb while be outside as well! just split the 12volt from inside and ran wires under our sink and into the outside kitchen! love it!


----------

